# Look out Copenhagen! Bristol's coming! (scoffs)



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 21, 2013)

Fergo's on fire at the moment.

By the sounds of this article, old Red Trousers is in the process of ditching all the boring shit mayors have to deal with, like the provision of education, adult social care, refuse collection and all that - so he can concentrate on all the sexy stuff like vertical gardens and organic food squares and trying to get Bristol better known around the world.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jan/21/bristol-mayor-george-ferguson

For fuck's sake. You have so much shit to sort out. Stop twatting about trying to get Chinese people to know where Bristol is, and work very hard on trying to minimalise the impact of the central government-imposed cuts on the poor and vulnerable. Why are so many people in Bristol obsessed with it's national/international standing?

I knew Bristol would bloody well vote for a mayor, and this kind of bollocks is exactly what you get with a 'Personality Mayor' in charge. Fuck worrying about child poverty, let some other fucker deal with that. I just want to make sure there's no shop on my designated square selling non-organic sourdough.

Arrrrrrgh. Shame on Bristol for being the only city stupid enough to vote 'Yes' in the Mayoral Referendums, and then double shame for electing this twat to office.

Still - I suppose it could be worse, you could have Peter Davies for Mayor.


----------



## Geri (Jan 21, 2013)

I didn't vote for him, so fuck off.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 21, 2013)

Fair enough - I haven't been back to Bristol for a while. Hows he going down with the city population?


----------



## Geri (Jan 21, 2013)

I haven't met anyone who is keen - but then I do not move in those circles.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 21, 2013)

I didn't vote for him either, and I don't spend enough time immersed in Bristol to sense what people think about him.


----------



## xenon (Jan 21, 2013)

TBH hardly anyone voted, let alone voted for this dilbert.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 23, 2013)

If you look at the turnout and voting patterns from the mayoral election, he was basically elected by the part of the city between whiteladies and gloucester roads, up to about as far as Stoke Bishop / Henleaze. Even then, not that many of them voted either. Turnout was sub 10% in some other parts of the city.


----------

